# Whats too late for a married man to hang out



## queen b (Jul 4, 2010)

This is my first post. I need some advice. I am 37 and my husband is 41. We have been married for 16 years. We have two boys. My husband likes to go out with his friend when he is off of work for drinks or to play pool. He comes home late at night and sometimes he stays at his friend house and come home in the morning. He says that he would rather sleep on his friend couch than to drink and drive. I say why get that drunk that you have to sleep on his couch. He can't understand why I get upset with him when he does this.


----------



## Susan2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

You are encouraging him to be irresponsible. No one should drink and drive at all. It doesn't matter how much they or if they get "that drunk" they simply should not drive after drinking anything at all.

But his is not the first person to go out drinking. Others seem to find their way back home by some means or another. I don't believe he is on the friend's couch.

No married man should be staying out all night.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi queen b and welcome to the forum.

Undoubtedly there is more going on here. Nonetheless, your husband's current behavior is unacceptable. How often does he do this?


----------

